# Which 'normal sized' folder?



## Waspie (17 Jan 2011)

I have been asked by a family member for advice on what folding bike to buy.

I have absolutely no idea about folding bikes, so any help is appreciated.

He isn't after a Brompton style bike with small wheels, he is looking for a 'normal' style of bike that folds.

Any ideas? Person buying is about 6'4', not looking to spend more than about £500. Commute of a few miles each way I think.

Thanks.


----------



## palinurus (17 Jan 2011)

All I can think of that'll come in at under £500 is the Dahon Jack, there may be others.

Montague Paratrooper- most versions are likely to be over the £500 mark.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (17 Jan 2011)

I agree with palinurus. The other is Dahon Espresso, similar to the Jack with minor differences in components. I think they are probably his best bet unless front suspension is really important to him.

I wouldn't recommend any of the Montagues even if they were within his price range because they are unnecessarily heavy imho. Dahon's Matrix and Cadenza could be within his price range for discounted old stocks but they have this LockJaw folding mechanism, it works and looks fabulous but IMHO is problematic intrinsically in terms of robustness and long term durability, which is unfortunate. I had a Cadenza.

Like many factory wheels on new bikes my Cadenza's wheels while true were inadequately tensioned when new, something worth watching out for and should ask the LBS to deal with preferably before delivery or else at the first service/check.

The only other "regular size" wheel folders within his price range in the market are this from Argos and its variants sold by others (some with suspension, some without, some steel frame, some alloy). They are all incredibly heavy, I wouldn't consider any of them.


----------



## Waspie (18 Jan 2011)

Thanks. I'll have a look at the Dahons. 




RecordAceFromNew said:


> The only other "regular size" wheel folders within his price range in the market are this from Argos and its variants sold by others (some with suspension, some without, some steel frame, some alloy). They are all incredibly heavy, I wouldn't consider any of them.



Oh, my eyes.  

Don't worry, I'll make sure he steers well clear.


----------



## bedrock (30 Jun 2011)

I'm also interested in getting a folding bike and as I'd like to keep within a budget have been considering one of these:

http://www.yeahbike.com/model/b1-3-20.html

I've yet to see one myself but I know a keen cyclist who claimed they aren't bad and at about £200 they may be worth a try.

If I understand correctly, they are old-model Dahon bikes re-badged under some other name. Further details here:

http://forum.dahon.com/index.php?showtopic=6562

In theory, they should be decent quality although I'm guessing they may be a bit heavy.

I'm going to take a look at them sometime, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## bedrock (30 Jun 2011)

Waspie said:


> I have been asked by a family member for advice on what folding bike to buy.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea about folding bikes, so any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...



This model has a suggested rider height of up to 190cm

http://www.yeahbike.com/model/HA061.htm

Even if you got an extra-extra long seatpost, I reckon that 6'4" would be pushing it on such a small framed bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Jun 2011)

OMG would anyone trust this?

This one on the other hand might be worth a look. It is 50 notes more than your budget though


----------



## bedrock (30 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> This one on the other hand might be worth a look. It is 50 notes more than your budget though



The government wants us to be green and then slaps £100 of VAT on a pedal cycle. Great.


----------



## bedrock (30 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> OMG would anyone trust this?



But have you read the customer reviews on Argos?

"This product was of a *very high standard*, which we are very pleased with. It also had front suspension which was not listed in the catalogue. Very sturdy for folding bicycles and *not to heavy*, also very *easy to assemble*."


"For a folding bike this leaves a* lot to be desired*. This bike is *so heavy that even a strong man had trouble with it* and as for the "folding", we expected a lot of levers to pull or push to fold it but certainly not to have to use *tools to put it together*. This bike has now been returned."


----------



## Angelfishsolo (30 Jun 2011)

I did read them yes. Folding bike, catalogue outlet shop and high quality do not go together in my mind.


bedrock said:


> But have you read the customer reviews on Argos?
> 
> "This product was of a *very high standard*, which we are very pleased with. It also had front suspension which was not listed in the catalogue. Very sturdy for folding bicycles and *not to heavy*, also very *easy to assemble*."
> 
> ...


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (30 Jun 2011)

bedrock said:


> I'm also interested in getting a folding bike and as I'd like to keep within a budget have been considering one of these:
> 
> http://www.yeahbike....el/b1-3-20.html
> 
> ...



I have never heard of or seen these Yeah bikes, but looking at the spec, it seems the one without suspension has steel frame, forks, stem, handlebars, even hubs and bottom of the range Shimano drivetrain including freewheel. On the other hand, the one with suspension has mostly alloy parts BUT is saddled with Zoom front suspension forks, which I believe are generally low end and heavy. It would be interesting to know what they weigh.

After I sold my Cadenza (couldn't trust their lockjaw mechanism), I bought a Dahon Jack to replace it. After switching a few things it is now under 11kg (i.e. no heavier than the average Brompton) although it has a Large frame, the original (cromo steel) forks, 8 gears and no carbon parts. Am not sure whether I want to go there, but a sub 10kg full sized folder is definitly achievable based on the Jack.

For comparison, I believe the lightest Brompton on the market is the S2-LX at 9.8kg, in Ti and has only 2 gears.


----------



## HovR (16 Nov 2011)

I've personally ridden the Dahon Espresso, and found it to be a very good bike! 

I know someone who owns one, and their only complaint is that the bike is very clearly a folder, even to the inexperienced eye, so may be targeted for theft before other nearby bikes.


----------



## jay clock (16 Nov 2011)

I have a Dahon Speed P8 and use it rarely, but when I do I have a big grin on my face. I would not rule out 20" wheel bikes as it give you much more choice though. I was tempted by the Cadenza when I saw it though.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jan 2012)

Montague Urban.


----------



## Altus (1 Mar 2012)

At 6ft 6in I used to commute into London for a couple of years on a Birdy folder. Not quite full size but I found the wheels and frame more substantial and more suited to my bigger build. With a bit of hunting they may find a good used Birdy Red or similar model at that price point.

Depends what you classify as a normal size folder. There was a folding mountain bike around at the same time.


----------



## Roger Saunders (29 May 2012)

I have a Dahon Jetstream P8. A much better ride than my Brompton but not nearly as good a fold. I use it as a portable replacement for the Dawes Horizon I gave to my son.


----------



## byegad (24 Jul 2012)

I had a Dahon Matrix-V which was a great bike but the fold was hopeless. Frankly the space it took up folded was not much less than a normal bike with the wheels off and so I hardly ever folded it except at work where, folded and both wheels and frame locked to a Sheffield Stand, it was very secure, all with one lock.


----------



## mr_cellophane (29 Jul 2012)

What are Tern bikes like ?
http://www.evanscycles.com/categories/bikes/folding-bikes/f/tern#!
I was out with someone on one and he was quick, even up hills.


----------



## seadragonpisces (29 Jul 2012)

Dont know but I am interested too in reviews from current owners. Am thinking of getting one too, to add to the Dahon Jetstream P8 I have already, which is a bit heavy, but fun. The Terns seem to be quite light so I assume super quick and great up hills


----------



## Estheroid (15 Aug 2012)

Hello! Tern Link P9 owner here. Have had the bike for about 3 months now, so still (relatively) early days. I use the bike to supplement my train journey into London - tend to ride for about 3 miles, pick up the train then cycle into work once I've reached Central London, then the reverse of that on the way home. That's when I can't be faffed doing the 22 mile round trip on the regular bike 

My first impressions were pretty good even on the test ride. I tried the Tern and a couple of Bromptons but just couldn't get on with the ride of the Brompton. The Tern is a much comfier ride though I appreciate that the fold is less neat. However, as I bought it primarily for how it rides, I'm happy, and if faced with complete public transport meltdown I wouldn't be too worried about doing the 11 miles home on it.

The gears and brakes feel really nice and solid, and *touches wood* the tyres supplied (Schwalbe Marathon Supremes) have been great. I'm actually surprised with how nice the grip shift gears feel - I think I last had a bike with grip shifters when I owned a Raleigh Grifter XL as a kid  . I took the rack off which has lightened it slightly, but left the mudguards on, and replaced the saddle with a Brooks B17 - I wasn't overly keen on the saddle supplied. The bike itself folds pretty quickly, and the latches have a nice sense of solidity about them.

Ride wise, it's super comfy, and pretty nippy too. The 20" wheels don't feel too twitchy (IMHO), gearing seems fine (no problems on hills so far, it seems to handle the steep spiral footbridge over the railway line ok!) and I've even managed to scalp a few folk (*evil laugh*). All in all, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Wilsy27 (4 Sep 2012)

Dahon matrix 2009 owner here! Bought it to fold and take on the train to work originally, then a few months back took part in the London to Brighton and part of my preparation was to cycle to work which I did a couple of times (35mile round trip). My season ticket was running out so I decided not to renew it and instead commute by bike most days and so far it's done a good job! 

I have had an issue with the bolts on the headset not being durable for a part that is meant to be undone and done up lots (the bolt itself sheared when tightening it once...I must have over tightened it and the othe time the same bolt round off meaning I could undo it to take the handlebar off when folded using the supplied Allen key.

Touch wood, so far I have not had a problem with the lockjaw mechanism or the spokes (which I've heard can be problematic in this model but may have been fixed mid season by the time mine had come out) 

Came with continental sport contact tyres which have been fab and roll nice and quick on the road

The handlebar is a odd shape and has obscure diameter to it so there's only a small section where you can add lights, Arizound etc


----------

